# The Beginning of the REAL End - Time to 180



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

So after our big fight this weekend, that was definitely the straw that broke the camel's back. He's acting rediculous over something, and as usual, wants everyone to be/think/act like he does and if they don't , well, shame on them. And..poor him...he's tired of being the "nice guy," when everyone has been more than fair to him. Well screw you....a**hole. I'm tired, had it up to HERE, and I deserve to be treated better. I'm not a puppet, I have my own mind and my own personality, why do I have to conform my life to your expectations and desires? AND....I don't need to justify my anger, I'm allowed to be angry if I want - I owe you ZERO explanation for my every emotion. 

My weekend started off super-stressful with that fight, and I ended up going between not eating, to having to go get fast food because I was so starving but didn't feel like cooking. Very upsetting after 3 weeks of healthy eating and working out, but I was in that place emotionally this weekend so I just went with it. 

So now I'm making a conciencious effort to do my 180. My career is already doing well, I'm in the middle of advancing within my company so it's going to be the personal life I concentrate on. 

-I've been working out 3 times a week, but I'm going to increase that, including early morning workouts.
-Restart my healthy eating, today is the day, it was fun binge food but I need to move on lol
-Read and tap into creative side

I could care less at this point about going out to places to meet other people. But I do have zero friends in the state I'm living in now. I mean there's a couple people at work that I might be able to do some things with, but they all have kids and are married....so....maybe I'll join some places on meetup that have nothing to do about being single.


----------



## Mainstays (Jul 29, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your fight and bad weekend. I am currently doing a 180 and it’s helping me through my situation. Wish you the best of luck and keep your head up high. It seems that you are already getting back on your feet. Constant positive internal incantations along with good eating habits will break any negative mood. It’s all about how you perceive things that happen. If you think it’s an opportunity, you can turn it into one. Keep it up and keep posting.


----------

